

The impact of Silicon Valley on success - mdees
http://olivierlachance.com/the-impact-of-silicon-valley-on-success/

======
20100thibault
shall we have a new rule, your business is the average of the 5 closest
business in the same domain ? ;)

~~~
mdees
Peter Thiel said we become with time just like our biggest competitors. I
guess we become the average of the 5 closest businesses we try to compete with
indeed

